# Suche abfallverzögertes Zeitrelais



## MeisterLampe81 (7 Mai 2012)

Hallo zusammen,

ich suche ein abfallverzögertes Zeitrelais ohne die B1/B2 Anschlüsse. Das alte Zeitrelais (230V) wird nur über A1 angesteuert und nach abfall dieser Spannung startet die Zeit (max. 10 Sekunden). Wo krieg ich noch sowas her??


Gruß
MeisterLampe81


----------



## MSB (7 Mai 2012)

http://www.ops-ecat.schneider-elect...0000007&doc_id=H492163&frm=pdf&usg=&dwnl=true

Type bzw. Funktion "K" ist dein Freund.

Mfg
Manuel


----------



## knabi (8 Mai 2012)

Das große S hat das auch im Programm:
https://eb.automation.siemens.com/g...ge=de&activetab=product&regionUrl=/b5#topAnch
Auf "Bestelldaten" gehen und bei "Funktion:" "Rückfallverzögert ohne Hilfsspannung" wählen!

Gruß

Holger


----------



## Markus Rupp (8 Mai 2012)

alternativ kann ich tele empfehlen, 
http://www.tele-online.com/medialibrary/datenblaetter/dt_g2zif20%2024-240v.pdf


edit oh sorry, hab übersehen das b1/b2 nicht gewünscht wird, fällt damit wohl raus


----------



## winnman (8 Mai 2012)

und wenn sbillig sein soll: bei Gleichspannung einfach einen kleinen Elko parallel zur Spule und fertig -> mit Kapazität ein bisschen spielen für die genaue Zeit, ev auch mal einen Widerstand parallel noch dazu.


----------



## MeisterLampe81 (8 Mai 2012)

Hab das gute Ding jetzt bei Siemens bestellt. Den Franzosen mag ich nicht sonderlich..




winnman schrieb:


> und wenn sbillig sein soll: bei Gleichspannung einfach einen kleinen Elko parallel zur Spule und fertig -> mit Kapazität ein bisschen spielen für die genaue Zeit, ev auch mal einen Widerstand parallel noch dazu.



 Geil.. Produktion mit Basteleien am laufen halten. "Hey Chef.. Ich brauch noch 116,7k Ohm um die 3,2 Sekunden einstellen zu können.." 


Gruß
MeisterLampe81


----------

